
Ask HN: Where can I find classic MacOS programming books and tools? - rpeden
Lately, I&#x27;ve been turning to retro programming to satisfy my need for interesting side projects. Using the latest and greatest tools is interesting, but I use them all day at work. I&#x27;ve found that doing some <i>really</i> different on my own time has helped rekindle my love of programming.<p>I&#x27;ve picked up all of Charles Petzold&#x27;s old books on Windows programming, and I&#x27;ve enjoyed them a lot. It helps that most of the code in &#x27;Programming Windows 3.1&#x27; will actually compile in VS2017 on Windows 10 with very few changes.<p>So on a similar note, I&#x27;m looking for equivalent books on classic MacOS programming I can look for online or buy used on Amazon, as well as the names of some development tools I should look for. I&#x27;m aware of tools like MPW, but my knowledge of the classic Mac development ecosystem is a but think. So I&#x27;m hoping to draw on the knowledge and experience of my fellow HNers for advice.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
warrenm
I've still got a copy of CodeWarrior for System 7 ... I think

------
Cheyana
Maybe archive.org for the books, vetusware.com for the tools.

~~~
rpeden
Thanks for the suggestions! I should've thought to check archive.org foot the
books, as I've found lots of good old Turbo Pascal books there in the past.

